# Help! Effects of No Salt in Brisket Rub



## MilwaukeeBBQGuy (Oct 3, 2020)

So got up at 5AM this morning to throw my first full brisket on the smoker. After it was on the smoker for a few hours, I realized I had grabbed only the coarse pepper shaker rather than my 50/50 SP rub. (Hey, it was 5AM!) I have a great bark forming, and threw a little salt on the bark a few hours in to make me feel better. But should I expect any major ramifications of forgetting the salt on this brisket? Lack of juiciness? Flavor? Or is every brisket different anyways?

Thanks - Jeff


----------



## mike243 (Oct 3, 2020)

I wouldn’t worry about it i get the  same flavor if i season as i throw it on the smoker vs overnight, it will melt down thru the meat


----------



## normanaj (Oct 3, 2020)

I use little to no salt in my rubs.I wouldn't even worry about it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 4, 2020)

I try to stay away from salt & the last brisket I did was just CBP. Came out great. Although I did inject it with unsalted beef stock.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2020)

When I do Pork, my Rub has Salt in it.
But when I do any cut of Beef, I use CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder.
No Salt Added, and never had a problem.

Bear


----------



## MilwaukeeBBQGuy (Oct 9, 2020)

Just in case everyone is waiting anxiously for an update.... here it is. 

This was my first full brisket, so definitely a learning experience. Overall, the brisket came out pretty good, nice bark, but believe the flat was just a tad bit underdone. Definitely edible and not very tough, but could have gone a little longer. Family was getting hungry though!

The salt was definitely missed by everyone. We could tell the difference in the taste of this flat compared to past that I had done, but not sure it would have changed the overall cook.

I guess smoking is all about trying new things. I'll definitely not "try" to forget the salt next time. :-)


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 9, 2020)

No such thing as a bad smoke?  Some are just better than others.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 9, 2020)

Now you've got me thinkin'. 

I always use salt in my brisket rubs. No health reasons not to. BUT, I've been using baking soda recently in Chinese food "take out" recipes to keep thinly sliced beef tender and moist. Brain wheels are turning as to what baking soda and MSG might do with a beef roast for tenderness, flavor, and juiciness. May have to try them in an injection of a cheaper Select grade tri tip before graduating to a packer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2020)

MilwaukeeBBQGuy said:


> Just in case everyone is waiting anxiously for an update.... here it is.
> 
> This was my first full brisket, so definitely a learning experience. Overall, the brisket came out pretty good, nice bark, but believe the flat was just a tad bit underdone. Definitely edible and not very tough, but could have gone a little longer. Family was getting hungry though!
> 
> ...




LOL---I used a lot of Salt when I was 40 years old too.
Enjoy!

Bear


----------

